# NAS pier



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

I was wondering about access to the piers out at NAS Pensacola. I know its not open to the public, but i was wondering if i could use my DOD contractor badge to fish out there? We do alot of contract work for the bases around here.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

If you can get on base, you can fish there when they're open.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

That's it, "if they're open" I'm active duty and have been written up twice for fishing off NAS. Never knew a base surrounded by water would be so hard to shore fish off of. If/When they're open some kind soul will put the word out, hopefully. Good luck.


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

they need to crack down on the douchbags who go out there. seen one guy drive his huge truck all the way down where the sign clearly says no road access, too lazy to walk... and then saw some douches who left about 10 sea cats laying around on the concrete above the jetty. they put the catfish through the stakes and left them there, it was the most disgusting thing i've ever seen. whoever did that has zero respect for the navy base as well as the sport of fishing.. had a navy officer with me who was pissed and was gonna find out who they were, i hope for their sake they aren't enlisted


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

They usually let base affiliated people fish off charlie pier on the weekends. I think there's a charge or fee . People like we're disscussing ruin it for everyone. I see certain ones poaching all the time. They feel since they or their familys served, they can do what they want.:thumbdown: They dont respect the outdoors & nature. Some show it from thier past origins. Some didnt have conservation in thier country. Thats why they have no fish.:whistling::whistling::thumbdown:


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm retired enlisted, I never left a mess and always picked up after other people on main side, what makes you think they might be enlisted??? are they the only ones that make a mess??? mike


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

no enlisted are not the only one's that make a mess, but unfortunately I have personally seen not just on the base but other places too where enlisted individuals show zero fishing etiquette from the shore and also in boats. I don't think it's intentional. I think they just don't get it because they are not from areas that have bodies of water.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*no offense meant*



ride135pcolaboy said:


> I'm retired enlisted, I never left a mess and always picked up after other people on main side, what makes you think they might be enlisted??? are they the only ones that make a mess??? mike


Mike ; I think he was saying that an Officer would have a tendency to be harder on an enlisted than on another Officer especially a higher grade or on contractor/DOD type. :yes:


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

ride135pcolaboy said:


> I'm retired enlisted, I never left a mess and always picked up after other people on main side, what makes you think they might be enlisted??? are they the only ones that make a mess??? mike


i never said they were enlisted. i said they better hope they aren't once the officer i know gets a hold of them  

but if i had to guess i would say they aren't military at all, just some punk kids that got on the base.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

romadfishrman said:


> That's it, "if they're open" I'm active duty and have been written up twice for fishing off NAS. Never knew a base surrounded by water would be so hard to shore fish off of. If/When they're open some kind soul will put the word out, hopefully. Good luck.



When I was stationed at Tyndall, you could fish damn near anywhere. You weren't supposed to fish after dark but it wasn't enforced at all. The cops used to come hang out at the marina with us at 2am when they got bored.



KingCrab said:


> They usually let base affiliated people fish off charlie pier on the weekends. I think there's a charge or fee . People like we're disscussing ruin it for everyone. I see certain ones poaching all the time. They feel since they or their familys served, they can do what they want.:thumbdown: They dont respect the outdoors & nature. Some show it from thier past origins. Some didnt have conservation in thier country. Thats why they have no fish.:whistling::whistling::thumbdown:


Its by donation. They volunteer to man the pier to raise money for whatever committee.



ride135pcolaboy said:


> I'm retired enlisted, I never left a mess and always picked up after other people on main side, what makes you think they might be enlisted??? are they the only ones that make a mess??? mike


I think he may have just been talking about in the military in general. Not necessarily commissioned or enlisted.:001_huh:


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> they need to crack down on the douchbags who go out there. seen one guy drive his huge truck all the way down where the sign clearly says no road access, too lazy to walk... and then saw some douches who left about 10 sea cats laying around on the concrete above the jetty. they put the catfish through the stakes and left them there, it was the most disgusting thing i've ever seen. whoever did that has zero respect for the navy base as well as the sport of fishing.. had a navy officer with me who was pissed and was gonna find out who they were, i hope for their sake they aren't enlisted


I may have been that "douch" but before I drove back to trout point I asked and the gate gaurd now said that they have opened up that road to vehicles. Instead of complaining about it here all you have to do is ask a question. :thumbsup:


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

There is certain restrictions in certain areas for good reason. I work on the sea wall at the water survival school and we are constently running people away who want to fish the old plane ramps, but all they do are bring in predator fish or leave a mess. when we have students in the water we cant afford for them to be poked by a hook or anything of that nature. I will tell you that we have some monster fish out by our pier though.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

txfam6 said:


> I may have been that "douch" but before I drove back to trout point I asked and the gate gaurd now said that they have opened up that road to vehicles. Instead of complaining about it here all you have to do is ask a question. :thumbsup:


not the road I am talking about. there is a road that is never open for vehicles. it runs along side the channel. 

so no you aren't the person i am talking about. but to many of us the navy base is our home, so if you are gonna come fish that is fine and you are welcome, just respect the place and pick up after yourself etc. you wouldn't appreciate it either if i came to your place and left your front yard with trash either


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

txfam6 said:


> There is certain restrictions in certain areas for good reason. I work on the sea wall at the water survival school and we are constently running people away who want to fish the old plane ramps, but all they do are bring in predator fish or leave a mess. when we have students in the water we cant afford for them to be poked by a hook or anything of that nature. I will tell you that we have some monster fish out by our pier though.


yup it might be time to start issueing huge fines/tickets to these punks. 

tired of people treating our base like their trash can.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

people do leave a mess and don't clean up after themselves - case in point - i was fishing at the sealwall this past weekend and i did take note of the sign that directs you to the area you can fish anyway i got my feet tangled in some fishingline someone had left on the ground complete with hooks and all and there was a trash can about 50 feet away needless to say i was pissed please people clean up after yourselves!


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> not the road I am talking about. there is a road that is never open for vehicles. it runs along side the channel.
> 
> so no you aren't the person i am talking about. but to many of us the navy base is our home, so if you are gonna come fish that is fine and you are welcome, just respect the place and pick up after yourself etc. you wouldn't appreciate it either if i came to your place and left your front yard with trash either


 yup I just talked to a cop today and to be honest the response I got from him was that people do not get hassled for fishing in "OFF LIMIT" areas unless there are operations going on in the area or they are causing trouble. So with that being said there you go. I do know for a fact that port ops is off limits due to civilians leaving charlie pier going over there and destroying boats.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

*channel road*

I now know what road you where talking about. Yes they do allow people to drive down that way. Yesterday I was out there just to check it out when I ran onto a couple of guys stuck in a ford ranger in the sand. They had already got ahold of base police to get a truck to pull them out. I figured I lend them a hand and test out my new truck. I yanked them out right as the cop was showing up. He just asked if we were fishing and we answered yes. He then told them that they needed to be more careful when driving off roads in the area. And that was all. This is the channel that runs next to the coastie station.


stevesmi said:


> not the road I am talking about. there is a road that is never open for vehicles. it runs along side the channel.
> 
> so no you aren't the person i am talking about. but to many of us the navy base is our home, so if you are gonna come fish that is fine and you are welcome, just respect the place and pick up after yourself etc. you wouldn't appreciate it either if i came to your place and left your front yard with trash either


----------

